# My avatar socks..



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

A few have asked and since I am making a second pair, I attempted to take a picture. I only have the camera in my phone to work with so excuse the quality please. This is still a work in progress, I am just ready to move to DPN's and start the foot.


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

all i can say is..WOW


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> A few have asked and since I am making a second pair, I attempted to take a picture. I only have the camera in my phone to work with so excuse the quality please. This is still a work in progress, I am just ready to move to DPN's and start the foot.


looks great.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh my gosh! These are beyond fabulous! Where can I get that pattern?


----------



## katkeller59 (Jan 18, 2013)

omg, wow I love them


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Jill2 said:


> Oh my gosh! These are beyond fabulous! Where can I get that pattern?


Thank you!

It is a purchased pattern from Sweaterscapes. Here is a link http://sweaterscapes.com/socks.htm


----------



## Gayn (Nov 23, 2012)

They are lovely. I've just bought some Regia sock yarn to take the plunge and have a go at making some socks. The lady in the shop advised me to buy two circular needles to knit them with but I'm totally stuck. It sounded easy when she explained it


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

They are pretty amazing... I bet you breathe a sigh of relief when you get past the intarsia to the solid green!


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Such patience! Awesome work!


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. I wouldn't want to cover them with pant legs :-D :-D


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Absolutely amazing!!!!!


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

They are beautiful. I'm so envious, you knit wonderfully.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Jill2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my gosh! These are beyond fabulous! Where can I get that pattern?
> ...


YIPPEE!!! Thank you for the link....I love all of them!!
Works in progress, step aside!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh yes lol. I will get the first onto DPN's and the do the Intarsia for sock two, while the chart is still fresh in my mind.


----------



## KNITBUDDY (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful. I've knitted a lot of socks but nerer tried anything like that. Love them.


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

OMG!! love them


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Wow is all I can say


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Bobglory.....what yarn are you using?


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Holy Cow! Those are amazing!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I am using Knitpicks Wool of the Andes worsted weight. I had to do a bit of "well this looks close so fingers crossed" in the color selection but overall I am very pleased with the colors and I am very happy with the feel of the yarn.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks....I went to the Harrisville website and soon found out that it would cost a near fortune to order all the colors in the recommended Highlands yarn.
On to Knitpicks!


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

wickedangel said:


> all i can say is..WOW


 That's about all I can say to. :thumbup:


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Gayn said:


> They are lovely. I've just bought some Regia sock yarn to take the plunge and have a go at making some socks. The lady in the shop advised me to buy two circular needles to knit them with but I'm totally stuck. It sounded easy when she explained it


I have never used circulars so I can't help there, but there is no right or wrong with needle type choice. Whatever feels right, is right. Google "knitting socks on two circulars" and check out You Tube. I am sure there are a ton of video's and tutorials that will have you unstuck in a snap.

Most of all relax, enjoy, and give yourself time to learn with no worries about mistakes. Messing up, frogging, and re-doing is all part of the learning process.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Jill2 said:


> Thanks....I went to the Harrisville website and soon found out that it would cost a near fortune to order all the colors in the recommended Highlands yarn.
> On to Knitpicks!


That was exactly what I did lol. I nearly fainted when I added it up in the yarn called for. Plus Harrisville skeins are 100g, so that is a lot of yarn and a lot of money for the 1/8th skein used on a lot of the colors.

The Knitpicks are 50g and since you don't won't use more than 1/4 of the skein, there will be a nice amount leftover for other socks down the line. Plus when you compare weight for weight, you are still well under half the cost.

I ordered 3 of the main green, and 2 of the blue for the sky and 1 each of all the rest.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Fantastic work! Love the pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Jill2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks....I went to the Harrisville website and soon found out that it would cost a near fortune to order all the colors in the recommended Highlands yarn.
> ...


Have you worn your Wool of the Andes socks very often? If so, how is the yarn wearing? I'm concerned about putting all that 'love' into a sock that doesn't have any nylon for durability.


----------



## liz1842 (Jul 29, 2012)

Gorgeous! Beautiful job!!


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

They are beautiful Bobglory. I'm still at the basic stage but they are definitely something to aim for.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Jill2 ....

We have been unseasonably warm so I haven't had much opportunity.

I too was a bit concerned about the 100% wool and lack of nylon but I figured if I was careful with the washing, and reinforced the heels at the first sign of wear (which I have gotten very good at) hopefully, all would be okay.

Also, I found a great page on care of wool socks. http://www.siskiyouknits.com/USEANDCAREOFWOOLSOCKS.htm


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

they are absolutely beautiful and amazing. what pattern are you using?? WOW oh WOW


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Lo'L said:


> they are absolutely beautiful and amazing. what pattern are you using?? WOW oh WOW


Thank you. The pattern is a purchased one from http://sweaterscapes.com/socks.htm


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Jill2 ....
> 
> We have been unseasonably warm so I haven't had much opportunity.
> 
> ...


Great, thanks....think I'll just go ahead and use a reinforcing yarn on the high wear areas.
Would you consider telling us what colors you choose? I've got them in my shopping cart at Knitpicks but feeling unsure of my choices.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Absolutely. 

Ciel for the sky blue - 2 balls
Cloud for the clouds, and the white parts of the sheep - 1 ball
Gosling for the dark underside of the clouds - 1 ball
Jalapeño for the tree leaves - 1 ball
Hollyberry for the apples - 1 ball
Coal for the black part of the sheep, and the tree trunks - 1 ball
Midnight Heather for the darker ground areas under the trees - 1 ball
Mist for the shadows under the trees and under the sheep - 1 ball
Fern for the grass and main foot part of the sock - 3 balls 

Jill, I like your idea of a reinforcing yarn. What would you use?

Thanks,
Gigi


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Ciel for the sky blue - 2 balls
> Cloud for the clouds, and the white parts of the sheep - 1 ball
> ...


Gigi...thank you so much for taking the time to give us your colors! I really appreciate it!

I buy these spools...

http://www.yarnmarket.com/yarn/Lang-Yarn-Jawoll-Reinforcement-Thread-Yarn-3475.html?CFID=526947&CFTOKEN=88833888

Thanks again!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Looking really great.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Jill ... Thank you! That will be my next order.

Gigi


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Jill ... Thank you! That will be my next order.
> 
> Gigi


You're welcome Gigi....I just placed my order with Knitpicks.....now the hard part begins....the waiting game! 
:lol:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic,what beautiful socks. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Hi Bobglory and ya'll - I bought the pattern after seeing your avatar a short time ago. Having a problem deciding on what yarn to use and in some way keep the cost down since you need "little bits" of red, black etc. and no one sells "little bits" LOL. What yarn and in what quantities (one ball or two) do you suggest?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> A few have asked and since I am making a second pair, I attempted to take a picture. I only have the camera in my phone to work with so excuse the quality please. This is still a work in progress, I am just ready to move to DPN's and start the foot.


What a delightful design, beautifully executed!


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

wickedangel said:


> all i can say is..WOW


ditto!


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree...WOW


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice socks. What thickness is the yarn?


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

I agree with everyone else, they are really fantastic, it is years since I did any intarsia

Sheila


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

wow! you are very talented and patient!! nice work~


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

These are beautiful.


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

Absolutley amazing. I am impressed.


----------



## Susanwise (Jan 14, 2012)

Soooooo cute!


----------



## Susanwise (Jan 14, 2012)

Soooooo cute!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Jill2 said:


> Bobglory said:
> 
> 
> > Jill2 said:
> ...


 I love them all, too, and they are now on THE LIST!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Fabulous! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow! Your socks are awesome! Lovely!!! ;0)


----------



## amylynne61473 (Dec 3, 2011)

Those are beautiful!!!!!!! When you say you are now putting them on dpn does that mean you knit the color work cuff portion flat and then seam it? If not how do you do the intarsia in the round? Love love love your socks and am just in awe wondering how it is done and if I could ever be able to do it.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow...these socks are awesome!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Lovely!!!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful socks. I have this on watch so I can get a tppern. I especially like the one with trees(pines). I have heard of using some thin nylon to reinforce the heels and boot part of socks. I am going to check on that. 
Your socks are georgeous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Homeshppr said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. I wouldn't want to cover them with pant legs :-D :-D


Or shoes.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Incredible!!!! Very nice work!!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> A few have asked and since I am making a second pair, I attempted to take a picture. I only have the camera in my phone to work with so excuse the quality please. This is still a work in progress, I am just ready to move to DPN's and start the foot.


Wow!! Amazing work, Bob.

Did you already know how to knit intarsia before you knitted these socks?


----------



## joy-ous1 (Nov 4, 2011)

All I can say is wow! Impressive.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

how strange that the sweaters are free, while the socks are not.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

I followed the link. Click the "Patterns" button: the sweaters are outstanding, too, and the patterns are free!


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

wow, what a great job, These would be great with sandals or clogs so you can show the great workmanship


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Schatzie... The yarn I used was Knitpicks Wool of the Andes. It's worsted weight. The colors and quantities I ordered are listed on few posts above this one (on page 3, I think). 

I wasn't too concerned with only using a small amount of any of the colors as I knew I was going on to make the other socks from the same pattern group. While the colors aren't exact, they are close enough and coordinate so well with each other, I will be able to use a lot of what I have already purchased for the small bits of color in the other socks.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Lighthouses for me and fall country roads for DH to remind him of all the leaves he doesn't have to rake anymore


----------



## debra rochner (Oct 14, 2011)

Can you show a picture of the back side of the sock, I'd like to know what it's suppose to look like. So beautiful!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow...


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

These are sooo cool! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Hannelore said:


> Very nice socks. What thickness is the yarn?


It's a worsted weight, Knitpicks Wool of the Andes.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

lovely work!!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Very pretty. Your are a very talented knitter.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

amylynne61473 said:


> Those are beautiful!!!!!!! When you say you are now putting them on dpn does that mean you knit the color work cuff portion flat and then seam it? If not how do you do the intarsia in the round? Love love love your socks and am just in awe wondering how it is done and if I could ever be able to do it.


Yes, the Intarsia portion is done on straights and knitted flat.

Once you have worked through the chart you transfer to DPN's and then work a few rows in the round, to give you a bit of space between the needles and the colorwork portion and to help line everything up for seaming.

Then you seam up the back and carry on with the rest of the sock in the round.


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

This is amazing. I wish I can knit one.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Gayn said:


> They are lovely. I've just bought some Regia sock yarn to take the plunge and have a go at making some socks. The lady in the shop advised me to buy two circular needles to knit them with but I'm totally stuck. It sounded easy when she explained it


There are videos to get you started. I did toe up and that was pretty easy.. I also did both socks at the same time it saved me from having a single sock with out a mate 
the videos will be a great help to you.. find some you like and keep the cursor over the pause button.. that way you can go along as its playing..


----------



## JTRR (May 29, 2012)

I love them...score ten out of ten! JTRR


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Palenque1978 said:


> Bobglory said:
> 
> 
> > A few have asked and since I am making a second pair, I attempted to take a picture. I only have the camera in my phone to work with so excuse the quality please. This is still a work in progress, I am just ready to move to DPN's and start the foot.
> ...


The original pair were my first colorwork project. This pair is my second lol.

The hardest part for me was remembering to read the chart right to left on the knit rows and left to right on the purl rows lol (apparently, I am a bit directionally challenged Lol).

I made sure to constantly count, take my time, limit the wine, and to keep frogging to only the current row, I made sure to double check each row before moving onto to the next.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I ordered and printed those puppies right now! How cute can you get. Anyone know if the "worsted" yarn they call for would be sport weight in the US? Oh, that someone would put together a kit for these wonderful socks! Thanks for sharing! Joan 8060


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Another thought...Why couldn't you do a circ needle for the top and then switch to Magic Loop for the rest? Joan 8060


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gayn said:


> They are lovely. I've just bought some Regia sock yarn to take the plunge and have a go at making some socks. The lady in the shop advised me to buy two circular needles to knit them with but I'm totally stuck. It sounded easy when she explained it


darowil is running a toe up sock workshop.....step by step instructions and pictures...clear and concise click on the link below

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137747-1.html


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

NRoberts said:


> I could never, in this lifetime, knit to the standard you have in these socks. I am astonished. How many bobbins do you have handing in the back? How do you manage it?


I didn't use bobbins. I read in one of my knitting books to use shorter lengths of yarn (about a yard or two each), and let them just hang to make untangling easier. Every time I came to a color change, if there wasn't a piece close enough I just cut and joined another piece. As per the pattern instructions, I did strand (over no more than two stitches) in a few places.

It was really a learning experience lol. I had my eye on this pattern for awhile and did some homework to get ready.

I watched a lot of videos, learned continental so that I could use one color English and the other Continential.

I found a great video 



 and used that method when I had to strand and then found that it was an excellent way to make most of the color changes.

There was a lot of weaving in of ends, so I put some mindless stuff on the TV, kept the teapot filled and made a day of it lol.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

debra rochner said:


> Can you show a picture of the back side of the sock, I'd like to know what it's suppose to look like. So beautiful!


This is the best picture I could get of the back as the sock is now on the DPN's.

Edit: I should add that the red apples were done in duplicate stitch after the chart was completed (as suggested in the pattern). Each apple was only one stitch and there were 13 of them, so there was a good bit of red to weave in where there were no blocks of that color to hide the weave.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

joanh8060 said:


> Another thought...Why couldn't you do a circ needle for the top and then switch to Magic Loop for the rest? Joan 8060


Intarsia, while possible in the round does have extra problems- which I would not suggest you take on, if you are new to this technique.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

joanh8060 said:


> Another thought...Why couldn't you do a circ needle for the top and then switch to Magic Loop for the rest? Joan 8060


I don't know the answer to that one Joan. Maybe someone else does? I have never used circulars for fear of mixing up the tips and creating the mess to end all messes lol.

Also, I have ALOT of DPN's in all sizes and materials. DH would have a litter of kittens if I switched needle types now and I only have so many hiding places lol.

All kidding aside. I have issues telling right from left (my Drivers Ed teacher is still screaming and that was a longggg time ago lol), add that to some short term memory issues and managing tips and cables would be a absolute nightmare for me.


----------



## gmasue (Jan 26, 2011)

Those are awesome.....I just can't seem to get the hang of working with all those yarns.


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

I can't even express how much I love this! Thank you so much for posting!!!


----------



## Lizzieflorence (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow. Definately too nice to cover up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> joanh8060 said:
> 
> 
> > Another thought...Why couldn't you do a circ needle for the top and then switch to Magic Loop for the rest? Joan 8060
> ...


No reason at all why you couldn't do it that way. You would though have a lot of cord to slide it along while you are doing the flat part.

I have some of their jumper/sweater patterns printed out- and yarn bought for about a year but haven't quite got around to starting. But the socks look lovely and well knitted.
If you can knit socks these would be a good way to learn intarsia as they are only small instead of the larger items like jumpers/sweaters.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

joanh8060 said:


> I ordered and printed those puppies right now! How cute can you get. Anyone know if the "worsted" yarn they call for would be sport weight in the US? Oh, that someone would put together a kit for these wonderful socks! Thanks for sharing! Joan 8060


I used worsted weight from Knitpicks. The yarn the pattern specifies is 100 grams and 200 yards. The Knitpicks Wool of the Andes is 50 grams and 110 yards. It worked wonderfully.

The pattern calls for size 4 needles for men and size 3 needles for women. I am a bit on the larger side and I don't like over tight cuffs so I went with the size 4 straight needle for this pair on the intarsia and then switched to size 3 DPN's for the rest.


----------



## Wendy Fuller (Jul 16, 2012)

Beautiful knitting


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

WOW!Beautiful


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh, my goodness!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I've always wondered about you avatar - I love it. Your socks are great!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

wickedangel said:


> all i can say is..WOW


Double ditto!


----------



## hobbydiva (Jan 31, 2011)

The picture is great and the socks are, WOW! I don't have the patience to do what you are doing and as so many have already pointed out, we all love and appreciate your work!


----------



## crackerjack (Sep 11, 2012)

i have easy sock pattern copy i can post to you ,i,m in falmouth,cornwall, let me know if you want it as i can only use normal straight needles lol they all turn out lovely even if i do them plain instead of the pattern up the leg ,xgilly


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

amazing work


----------



## Sheralynn (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow! Those are too beautiful to hide in shoes


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow, great work.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Could an acrylic yarn be used?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> Could an acrylic yarn be used?


Socks are best knitted in a yarn designed for socks- they are though more expensive. But the yarns for socks (most have nylon in some form) increases durability and gives more elesaticity to the yarn. With acyrlic alone you could well find that your hard work wears out quickly. Reinforcement in the toes and heels may help- but others say that it actually causes friction as it rubs against the other yarns and so doesn't help and may make things worse. I don't know whether this is true or not, but it does make ssense.
The other impoirtant thing with socks is knit them more firmly than you would normally do that size yarn- go down at least one needle size if not two. This also increases durability (by decreasing the friction of the stitches rubbing0. But it also makes them more comfortable as they sit firmly on the foot and legs. Again an acrylic may have too much stretch to be comfortable.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks for sharing very good


----------



## anntics (Jun 4, 2011)

I love the socks, beautifully made and much more interesting than plain ones. 

Having followed the link and seen the jumpers, maybe it's time to dig out and revisit all my 80's picture knit patterns and books. 

Or then again, maybe not............. Step away from the books!!!!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Double WOW


wickedangel said:


> all i can say is..WOW


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

awesome


----------



## deelangford (Nov 22, 2012)

beautiful, too nice to hide in shoes!!!!!! If I ciould knit them I would hand them on the wall !


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Your Avatar socks are priceless! Love them!


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

Gosh, I sure wish (when I grow up as a knitter) I can be as talented. These are gorgeous!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Beautiful socks


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Palenque1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobglory said:
> ...


Thanks for the advice.

I love knitting socks (I used either dpns or two circs.), and have been intrigued by intarsia for several years. These socks are so amazing that I just gotta attempt them.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow!!! Those are really cool!


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> A few have asked and since I am making a second pair, I attempted to take a picture. I only have the camera in my phone to work with so excuse the quality please. This is still a work in progress, I am just ready to move to DPN's and start the foot.


Fantastic! I will have to give this a go. I tried looking for yarn at Green Mountain Spinnery. I didn't find it shopping friendly for yarn for the sweaters or socks. Did you purchase from there for the socks?


----------



## Barons daughter (May 17, 2011)

whew they are magnifico


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I ordered and printed thLighthouse pattern. Went to my ends of wool drawer and darned if I was not able to pull up all the colors I need. Can hardly wait to start.
the first "Lake effect" snow is falling outside today so this project looks like a great treatment for cabin fever. 
Joan 8060


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I ordered and printed the Lighthouse pattern. Went to my ends of wool drawer and darned if I was not able to pull up all the colors I need. Can hardly wait to start.
The first "Lake effect" snow is falling outside today , here in southern Michigan, so this project looks like a great treatment for cabin fever. 
Joan 8060


----------



## Wool gatherer (Sep 19, 2012)

Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## nobelle1 (Jul 14, 2011)

You are adventurous, beautiful.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

sewknitbeadgrandma said:


> Bobglory said:
> 
> 
> > A few have asked and since I am making a second pair, I attempted to take a picture. I only have the camera in my phone to work with so excuse the quality please. This is still a work in progress, I am just ready to move to DPN's and start the foot.
> ...


No, I purchased Wool of the Andes (worsted weight) from Knitpicks.


----------



## gmasue (Jan 26, 2011)

Just ordered the sock patterns.....couldn't decide so I ordered all five. Can't wait to get started, I'm starting my Christmas gifts early.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Incredible work . . . I bow to your expertise.


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> A few have asked and since I am making a second pair, I attempted to take a picture. I only have the camera in my phone to work with so excuse the quality please. This is still a work in progress, I am just ready to move to DPN's and start the foot.


you r talented... :thumbup: they r beautifull. how is this accomplished???? :?:


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm guessing you are using bobbins to hold the yarns for each color segment.... haven't tried it, looks confusing. How are you finding it using the bobbins?


----------



## snowangel63 (Jan 20, 2013)

cool


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Your talent is outstanding!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Just fabulous rlmayknit


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

Fantastic. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

Fantastic. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knancy (Aug 21, 2011)

Just Google sock knitting with two circulars. I find the next step is to knit them with one very long circular and use the magic loop but two circs work as well.

Nancy in FL


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Your sock artwork is fabulous! Lovely job. And thanks for link to patterns, I have bookmarked it.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

ladydog said:


> I'm guessing you are using bobbins to hold the yarns for each color segment.... haven't tried it, looks confusing. How are you finding it using the bobbins?


I didn't use bobbins. I used shorter lengths of yarn (about a yard or two each), and let them just hang to make untangling easier.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

aunt lee said:


> Bobglory said:
> 
> 
> > A few have asked and since I am making a second pair, I attempted to take a picture. I only have the camera in my phone to work with so excuse the quality please. This is still a work in progress, I am just ready to move to DPN's and start the foot.
> ...


It's a purchased pattern from http://sweaterscapes.com/socks.htm I just followed the directions.


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

LOVE LOVE LOVE them! I wonder if you could use needlepoint yarn. It is 100% wool and you can buy it by the strand. I wouldn't use it for the body of the sock but for some of the color work...your thoughts? Some times, I use the plastic closure pieces from bread bags as bobbinsthey work well for little amounts of yarn.


----------



## knit-n-quilt (Jan 1, 2013)

pretty incredible for a pr of socks...way beyond me !!!


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> sewknitbeadgrandma said:
> 
> 
> > Bobglory said:
> ...


Thanks for replying. I was actually thinking of KnitPicks. I wasn't expecting worsted weight. I hope to make socks for DH (we used to be cattle farmers). A sweaterscape or 2 would be grand too. Thanks for your post for a nice present for "hard to buy for" DH.


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

gmasue said:


> Just ordered the sock patterns.....couldn't decide so I ordered all five. Can't wait to get started, I'm starting my Christmas gifts early.


I must order all 5 too. Let's post our pics as they are done. Hope mine are half as nice as Bobglory's.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

So beautiful


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Beautiful work. No need to apologize about the phone camera, I think the photo is fantastic! What kind of phone do you have? I'm hoping to get a new one ....someday :lol: :roll: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Lizzyjay (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow,also! Beautifully worked, and absolutely adorable socks. Have to keep your pants rolled up to show these off!


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

IMPRESSIVE sox!!!!!!! I would also hate to cover them up with pants!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

sewnhair said:


> Beautiful work. No need to apologize about the phone camera, I think the photo is fantastic! What kind of phone do you have? I'm hoping to get a new one ....someday :lol: :roll: :lol: :roll:


It's an iPhone 4S. It took me 5 tries to get a decent picture and I fully admit, the problem might very well be with the person holding the phone rather than the phone itself lol :wink:


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

wowweewow... love the socks!


----------



## Lizzyjay (Dec 23, 2012)

I have just shown my newly purchased patterns to my husband. His eyes lit up. "How about some sock with"girlie" pics on. 
I'm knitting them for myself!


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Lizzyjay said:


> I have just shown my newly purchased patterns to my husband. His eyes lit up. "How about some sock with"girlie" pics on.
> I'm knitting them for myself!


You are knitting "girlie" pics for yourself???


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Have you done the Lighthouse socks? I am trying to match up the colors with Knit Picks colors but not working out so well. Any suggestions?


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

cgcharles said:


> Have you done the Lighthouse socks? I am trying to match up the colors with Knit Picks colors but not working out so well. Any suggestions?


Which yarn are you using from Knit Picks.


----------



## Lizzyjay (Dec 23, 2012)

Hardly. I don't do the girlie stuff. He'll have to learn to knit his own socks if he wants girlie picks on his ankles. 
No, I am pretty excited about making the avatars; neat to see the process of knitting on two needles for the pattern, then switching to the 4 dons for the remainder of the sock.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

cgcharles said:


> Have you done the Lighthouse socks? I am trying to match up the colors with Knit Picks colors but not working out so well. Any suggestions?


I haven't made the lighthouse socks yet. I don't know if this will help, but my methodology when I ordered for the Cow socks was this:

First I looked at the charts to see what color went where.

Then I looked at the colors on the web site of the called for yarn to get an idea of the tone and how light/dark etc.

I have found the descriptions for the Knitpicks colors to be very detailed, accurate and in some cases they listed other colors that were complimentary.

Using these descriptions and the online swatches, I first picked out the color blue I wanted for the sky, then the color green I wanted for the grass/sock foot as these were the two main colors. I then looked at both together to make sure they looked good together.

I went through this process for every color listed on the chart, then checked all the colors I had picked one last time to make sure nothing clashed.

They are not exact to the pattern, but they are in balance with, and compliment each other.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

how cool is that? is that hard?


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

sewknitbeadgrandma said:


> cgcharles said:
> 
> 
> > Have you done the Lighthouse socks? I am trying to match up the colors with Knit Picks colors but not working out so well. Any suggestions?
> ...


Bobglory said she used Wool of the Andes.


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

cgcharles said:


> sewknitbeadgrandma said:
> 
> 
> > cgcharles said:
> ...


Yes but sport? worsted?


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

sewknitbeadgrandma said:


> cgcharles said:
> 
> 
> > sewknitbeadgrandma said:
> ...


I used the worsted weight.


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> sewknitbeadgrandma said:
> 
> 
> > cgcharles said:
> ...


Worsted not too thick for socks?


----------



## grandma26 (Feb 20, 2011)

AMAZING! Absolutely beautifull!!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Worsted not too thick for socks?[/quote]

Worsted weight is great when a thicker, heavier sock is desired. These fit well under boots and heavy shoes in cold weather. Also, I wear crocs year round and worsted keeps my feet toasty in winter.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Here is an updated photo of both socks in progress. The one on the left is from the back, the one on the right is from the front. Both socks have been seamed and I am working on the foot part.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

they are amazing and so beautiful too. wow wow wow!! wish I were a knitter now for sure!!!


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Here is an updated photo of both socks in progress. The one on the left is from the back, the one on the right is from the front. Both socks have been seamed and I am working on the foot part.


Love it! Nice work.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

They look great!
Hopefully my yarn is waiting for me tomorrow at the post office.
Can't wait it get started.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Love Love Love your socks!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> A few have asked and since I am making a second pair, I attempted to take a picture. I only have the camera in my phone to work with so excuse the quality please. This is still a work in progress, I am just ready to move to DPN's and start the foot.


Absolutely beautiful. Great work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I am absolutely going to have to order these... I was envisioning doing the fair isle in the round.... Now That I see you are doing that straight.... much easier project.... I'm a big KnitPicks fan too... so I'll use their yarn...... I love doing sixk anyhow.. but these are extra special....


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

They are so much fun to knit. The heels on both socks are turned, one has the gusset finished and I am just starting the gusset on sock two.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I am absolutely going to have to order these... I was envisioning doing the fair isle in the round.... Now That I see you are doing that straight.... much easier project.... I'm a big KnitPicks fan too... so I'll use their yarn...... I love doing sixk anyhow.. but these are extra special....


It's also good to know that Knitpicks has good yarns. I have never ordered yarn from them before, but love their other products and customer service. I usually like to see the yarn before I buy, and that means local. But I'm thinking of trying their sox yarn at least! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

If anyone should be making the lighthouse socks, please share your yarn color choices. Picking the right coordinating colors is the hardest part. I have been looking at the Knit Picks yarns.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

WOW. Fantastic!

Pontuf



Bobglory said:


> A few have asked and since I am making a second pair, I attempted to take a picture. I only have the camera in my phone to work with so excuse the quality please. This is still a work in progress, I am just ready to move to DPN's and start the foot.


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Your sox are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Both sides look great. Maybe I might try a pattern I like to make into socks some time when I don't have too much else to do. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

I got the lighthouse pattern, but haven't picked out the colors yet.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I have the pattern and I have picked the colors and ordered yarn. It hasn't arrived yet but this is what I ordered from Knitpicks.

Sapphire for Patience Blue 
Ceil for Volgasspi Blue
Currant for Ukranian Red 
Holly Berry for Sam-Katya Pink
Camel Heather for Tundra
Pumpkin For Fire Orange
Briar Heather for Grass Roots
Jalapeño for Shaba Green
Aurora Heather for Baikal-Superior Green
Cloud for Antartica White
Gosling for Negotiation Gray
Spruce for Soyuz-Apollo Teal

When I chose the colors I did try to work in as many colors as I could from what I have left from the Cow Socks and then went with colors as close to as what was called for as I could. I listed all of the colors I am going to use.

When the order gets here I will double check my choices and post how close I came lol.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

I've made most of the color choices for the lighthouse socks. I think I will get Twilight, Dusk, white, hollyberry, lemon grass heather, lost lake heather, Dublin, and Dove heather. I haven't decided what to use for the orange or the pink. Got any ideas on those?


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Such a small amount was called for that I went with an orange that I like and could also use for the Autumn Socks. I chose Pumpkin but I would think either Caution or Orange would work.

I already had the Holly Berry so I decided to use that instead of the pink and go with the darker currant and use it as the red. That too could be used in the Autumn Socks.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just went to order the patterns and saw that there are wonderful sweater patterns... some that match the socks... that are *free*.... Problem is, i can't get them to download but it may just be a busy time of evening. i don't get an error... it just doesn't connect..... Has anyone successfully downloaded a sweater?

Thanks for the colors....... I'm thinking of doing them all... The mountain ones are such fun, not matching....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just went to order the patterns and saw that there are wonderful sweater patterns... some that match the socks... that are *free*.... Problem is, i can't get them to download but it may just be a busy time of evening. i don't get an error... it just doesn't connect..... Has anyone successfully downloaded a sweater?
> 
> Thanks for the colors....... I'm thinking of doing them all... The mountain ones are such fun, not matching....


I downloaded some about 12 months ago- still trying to find time to start one! Don't remember any problems then.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Also, on the Lighthouse socks, you get a bonus chart for a sailboat. So with that one you can make three matching pairs (both socks with lighthouses, sailboats, or pine trees) or mix and match as shown in the pattern picture.

Edited to include: I just tried all the links for the sweaters and they all opened and loaded fine. I am using an ipad.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

The mountain socks have 2 different color schemes to use. I downloaded the sweaters to match. I also got the mountain pattern to do. I will do them in purples since the Rocky Mountains where I live are purple.


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just went to order the patterns and saw that there are wonderful sweater patterns... some that match the socks... that are *free*.... Problem is, i can't get them to download but it may just be a busy time of evening. i don't get an error... it just doesn't connect..... Has anyone successfully downloaded a sweater?
> 
> Thanks for the colors....... I'm thinking of doing them all... The mountain ones are such fun, not matching....


I am sending you one to see if it works for you. I can send you more if this works.


----------



## gmasue (Jan 26, 2011)

I downloaded the sweather patterns last week and had no problem.


----------



## gmasue (Jan 26, 2011)

Except I can't spell sweater???


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

These are awesome!


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

These are awesome!


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

The wool of the andes yarn is on sale at knitpicks now. I ordered.


----------



## gmasue (Jan 26, 2011)

Has anyone tried a lighter weight yarn with these patterns? I'm not really into heavy socks, but I love the patterns.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

You'd have to add stitches if you used a lighter weight sock for an adult. It might fit a child if you knit it with sock yarn.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I saw that Knit Picks has a sport weight sock yarn. I wonder if that would be a huge difference. I guess it would be best to stay with worsted and get the reinforcement spools. I really want to try these socks! Just wish they would "show" instead of hidden by pants.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I have the pattern and I have picked the colors and ordered yarn. It hasn't arrived yet but this is what I ordered from Knitpicks.
> 
> Sapphire for Patience Blue
> Ceil for Volgasspi Blue
> ...


How did the color choices work out?


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I haven't started the sock yet but the yarn arrived and I think they will work out beautifully.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I haven't started the sock yet but the yarn arrived and I think they will work out beautifully.


Which ones are you going to be knitting? I just bought all 5 patterns. I wanted 3 of them but decided to get all 5 for a few $ more. Then I downloaded a couple of the sweater patterns. I have a hard time with color and matching so thanks in advance for the color choices, type of yarn and where to order it. I use Knit Picks all the time and love their yarn.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I am a big Knitpicks fan too. I decided to get all five patterns. At first I wasn't going to get the Mountains but then figured after I make the first 4 I should have enough leftover yarn to make the Mountains.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Jill2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my gosh! These are beyond fabulous! Where can I get that pattern?
> ...


bobglory these are going to be as nice as the first pair. I looked at the patterns - they are wonderful. Nice to see your second pair. designer


----------



## wkyangel (Nov 17, 2011)

Simply amazing work! Stunning!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Bobglory said:
> 
> 
> > Jill2 said:
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Beautiful work. I haven't tried socks yet, but you have inspired me to try them with this wonderful pattern.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> Bobglory said:
> 
> 
> > I have the pattern and I have picked the colors and ordered yarn. It hasn't arrived yet but this is what I ordered from Knitpicks.
> ...


I would like to know this too. Also what are the extra colors you used for the cow. I ordered all of the patterns for socks and downloaded a couple of the sweaters. What type of yarn did you order from KnitPicks. The pattern says 2 ply. I think that it is DK weight.
Thanks
Judy


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I haven't started that sock yet but the yarn arrived and I think the colors will work beautifully. 

I used coal and cloud for the cows. All of the yarn I used was Knitpicks Wool of the Andes in worsted weight.

Initially, I had only ordered the cow sock pattern. The yarn called for in that pattern was worsted weight at 100 yards per 50 grams. The Knitpicks Wool of the Andes worsted is 110 yards per 50 grams and the price was right lol so I went with that. It worked beautifully so I stuck with it when ordering for the other patterns.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I haven't started that sock yet but the yarn arrived and I think the colors will work beautifully.
> 
> I used coal and cloud for the cows. All of the yarn I used was Knitpicks Wool of the Andes in worsted weight.
> 
> Initially, I had only ordered the cow sock pattern. The yarn called for in that pattern was worsted weight at 100 yards per 50 grams. The Knitpicks Wool of the Andes worsted is 110 yards per 50 grams and the price was right lol so I went with that. It worked beautifully so I stuck with it when ordering for the other patterns.


Thanks
What pattern are you going to make now? I love your cow socks. When I went tho the web site I couldn't decide so ordered all. It was a good deal.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Next up will be the Lighthouse socks


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

I just finished the picture on the first pair. Hoping to attach it.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow! They look great!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks, I see a few mistakes, but I'll live with it.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks, I think I'll start the next lighthouse for the second sock before I finish the first sock.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

wow


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks, Weaving in all the ends was the hard part!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

8Linda said:


> Thanks, Weaving in all the ends was the hard part!


Oh yes, I know your pain on that one lol. But worth it. They look great.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

After the pain of weaving, it is worth it. I've started the second sock. I also ordered the mountain socks to do. Not as many color changes in those. They'll seem easy to weave after this pair!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I just finished the second pair ... The picture came out a bit dark. I'll try and get a better one.

Edit: This one looks a bit better.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

You did great! I wish the lighthouses had the clouds in the sky, but maybe not when it came to weaving! :lol: 
I just have the mountains to do after this second sock. I grew up with a couple of cows in my neighbors field. Still can't stand cows.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

These are just beautifully done Bob. Some day I too will make a sock.


----------



## jayniet (Nov 24, 2011)

They're so gorgeous Bob, what a pity they will be covered up with long trousers. You should only wear them with shorts!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I just saw these mentioned on KTP - they are gorgeous!! I had just posted something about getting ready to start my first pair of socks, but i think I'll start with something a bit less enthusiastic. Thank you for posting the link, I have save it for my second pair LOL!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 here:

*]Bobglory has agreed to teach these wonderful socks on July the 8th - the workshop will be included in our 
Series "Let's do Christmas early" so watch for more information*.

If you want to take the workshop, it might be an idea to go to the link below and purchase your pattern, or patterns (I believe you can buy all four patterns at once). We thank her for agreeing to teach this workshop for KP members.

It is a purchased pattern from Sweaterscapes. Here is a link

http://sweaterscapes.com/socks.htm

They would make such great Christmas presents! Designer1234


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Fantastic work!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Awesome
I have the patterns and am ready to go. Actually I need the yarn first.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I wanted to let anyone making these know that there was one minor error in the pattern that I found.

When you are done turning the heel, you will have 16 stitches left on the needle.

The instructions on the gusset read "Pick up 14 stitches along the right side of the heel. Knit across the 26 stitches of the instep. Pick up 14 stitches along the left side of the heel. _Knit the next 13 stitches_." The last instruction should read "Knit the next *8* stitches" not 13.

The correction makes the posted stitch counts on the needles in the action that follows reflect correctly.

Gigi


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I have the patterns and am going for the yarn on payday. Can't wait to start!


----------



## donnacarlson61 (Nov 20, 2012)

Beautiful work


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Bobglory said:


> A few have asked and since I am making a second pair, I attempted to take a picture. I only have the camera in my phone to work with so excuse the quality please. This is still a work in progress, I am just ready to move to DPN's and start the foot.


As I understand you start with two needles then change to dons please can I have the info for the pattern .


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

http://sweaterscapes.com/socks.htm You do have to pay for the pattern


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Mirror said:


> As I understand you start with two needles then change to dons please can I have the info for the pattern .


Yes, you do start it flat on two needles. If straights and DPN's aren't your thing, you can use a circular needle, knit flat back and forth for the ribbing and intarsia portion and then use the same needle to join and knit the foot in the round.

The pattern link is:

http://www.sweaterscapes.com/socks.htm

The cost is $3.50.

Gigi


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I love this pattern. Bought it last year but haven't made up yet.


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

Love the socks. Really great!


----------

